

Drugs based on Resveratrol 'could help humans live until they are 150' - 001sky
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2291254/New-drug-developed-using-compound-red-wine-help-humans-live-150.html

======
seez
it's resveratrol!

~~~
001sky
+1 fixed

